# Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...



## Moonlight (4. Sep. 2013)

Hallo Leute,

heute morgen gg.09.00Uhr kam die Spedition Schenker und hat meinen Trommler geliefert.

Wie ein kleines Kind hab ich mich gefreut und bin, wie Rumpelstilzchen ums Feuer, um den IBC gehüpft.

Nun muß er nur noch eingebaut werden.
Aber das dauert noch etwas. 

Da ich die Zugschieber vom US III nicht ab bekomme, habe ich keine Sperre mehr und bevor mir die Trockenkammer voll läuft, muß ich den Teich so weit ablassen, dass durch die Rohre kein Wasser mehr hoch kommt.
Was heißt ... der Teich wird paar Tage nicht gefiltert 

Das sehe ich nicht als DAS Problem an ... eher, wann habe ich mal paar zusammenhängende Tage frei 

Interessiert ja meinen Chef leider nicht wirklich ob ich frei brauche oder nicht 

Aber spätestens Anfang Oktober hab ich 1 Woche Urlaub ... im Notfall mach ich es dann.

Und hier mal die ersten Bilder  

     

Gebaut wurde er extra für mich  ... und zwar von dem hier ...

http://www.chicokoi.de/trommelfilter_eigenbau.html

In dem IBC waren noch 4 weitere Kartons. Eine Spülpumpe, die Flansche, Steuerung und der Motor.
Die Einbauanleitung hab ich nicht verstanden ... also ich denke meine Telefonrechnung geht noch mal ordentlich in die Höhe wenn ich das gute Stück einbaue 

Hier paar Daten:

max. Durchfluß: ca. 35m³
Trommel: 40cm x 60cm
Sieb: 63µm Kunststoffsieb
Spülpumpe: von Kärcher mit (ich glaube) 3,6bar

Ich hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen 

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Glückwunsch, und für wieviel hast du dir den Spaß bauen lassen? 

unter 5k? weil ohne Edelstahlgehäuse


----------



## Moonlight (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> unter 5k? weil ohne Edelstahlgehäuse



????
Ich habe keine Ahnung was Du meinst 

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

unter 5000€ meinte ich 


mit der Steuerung usw.


----------



## Michael H (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Hallo

Sehr Sehr Sehr Schön , Wann und vorallem Wo kann ich mein Geschenk Abholen...?


----------



## troll20 (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Hallo Mandy,

ich bin garnicht neidisch :__ nase

nee nee sowas braucht doch kein Fisch :nase

Viel Spaß damit und wenn ihr Hilfe beim Einsetzen braucht gib bescheid, dann kann man auch mal einen Blick auf den Nachwuchs machen.

LG René


----------



## dragsterrobby (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Moin, sauber sauber aber leider viel zu teuer für mich!


----------



## Moonlight (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Hey Simon,

ja na natürlich ... nicht mal die Hälfte 

Eigentlich wollte ich die nächsten jahre drauf sparen ... aber ein glücklicher Zufall wollte es, dass unser Bausparer ausgeschüttet und dann die Hausfinanzierung umgeswitcht wurde.
So blieb bischen Geld über, bischen Augenklimpern bei meinem Mann und ich brauche nicht mehr sparen 

Ob das alles so funzt wie ich mir das vorstelle, werde ich sicher bald erfahren.

Aber vorher steht noch der Einbau an ... 

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

hört sich interessant an!,

bin gespannt wie das so bei dir läuft..

überlege ja noch zwischen Vlieser oder Trommler... Vlies nachkaufen.. oder "Perpetuum mobile"


Zukunftsmusik a


 ruf mal Zacky an der soll dir denn schnell einbauen


----------



## Moonlight (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Zacky hat doch auch keine Zeit.

Aber wenn er mag, kann er mir gerne helfen.

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (4. Sep. 2013)

Der hilft schon. Ich komme auch rum, aber nur zum dusselig labbern und Bier trinken. ::))) ich will sowas auch haben.


----------



## Digicat (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Servus Mandy

Glückwunsch zum Trommler


----------



## Moonlight (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*



MaFF schrieb:


> Der hilft schon. Ich komme auch rum, aber nur zum dusselig labbern und Bier trinken. ::))) ich will sowas auch haben.



Gerne 
Schreib ihn doch an oder rufe an ... ihr werdet Euch schon einig 

Danke Helmut 

Mandy


----------



## Icke12 (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Hey GZ,
Was machst du dann mit dem Spülwasser ?
War der USIII so Mies ?
LG Icke


----------



## Moonlight (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Hey Icke,

meinste mich  ?
Das Spülwasser geht in den Kanal ...
Und nein, der US III ist nicht mies, aber ich habe ihn zu hoch eingebaut und kann das ohne größeren Aufwand nicht mehr ändern.
Außerdem wollte ich schon immer einen Trommelfilter haben ... der US III war nur ein "Lückenbüßer".

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Hey Mandy,

Glückwunsch zu deinem Wunschfilter. 
Bau den mal ordentlich ein.  
Du solltest nachher weniger Probleme mit der Filterung weniger haben.


----------



## Icke12 (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Hey Icke,
> 
> meinste mich  ?
> Das Spülwasser geht in den Kanal ...
> ...



Freut mich.
Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden. Ist ja hoch interessant das Ding.
LG icke


----------



## stony25 (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Hallo Mandy,

herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Mensch, dir wird langweilig werden wenn der Trommler einmal trommelt.
Wünsch dir viel Spass beim Einbau.

Bitte viele Fotos knipsen.

Lg.Andi


----------



## Moonlight (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Nee andi,

Langweilig wird mir sicher nicht . . .dieses wort kenne ich gar nicht 

Und klar halte ich euch auf dem laufenden.
Bin nur ab morgen früh nicht mehr zu hause und die nächsten 2wochen hab ich keine zeit.

Also wird der thread ne weile brach liegen. . .aber wenns los geht,seid ihr 'live' mit dabei 

Mandy


----------



## fiseloer (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Hallo Mandy,

bin auch sehr an Deiner "live-Reportage" interessiert. Das Teil könnte in ein bis zwei Jahren auch auf meiner Wunschliste stehen.

Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Ulli (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Hallo Mandy,

wirklich schickes Teil, daß Du Dir da angeschafft hast. Bin sehr gespannt, wie der Einbau läuft und wie der Filter trommelt. Hast Du den ganz abgedeckt verbaut? Die Trommler, die ich bisher gesehen bzw. gehört habe waren alle ganz schön laut beim Spülen.

Viele haben dann eine dicke Gummilippe über die Düsen geschraubt, damit es weniger Geräusche gibt. 

Ich hätte auch gern so ein Teil gehabt, aber mangels Kanalanschluß in der Nähe dann den Vlieser genommen.... Beim Trommler hast Du den Wasserwechsel kontinuierlich eingebaut. Schlaue Lösung so ein Trommler!!!

Viele Grüße und halte uns unbedingt auf dem Laufenden.
Ulli


----------



## Moonlight (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Hey ulli,

Bisher steht er unterm carport. . .eingebaut ist noch nüscht 
Geräuschtechnisch dürfte mich das nicht tangieren.
Steht alles unterhalb der oberfläche,eingebaut und gedämmt.

Wie er funzt werde ich berichten wenn's so weit ist.

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

So,

Der ibc samt trommler ist eingebaut.

Wie sollte es auch sein, ohne fehler meiner seits geht nix 
Aber im winterbetrbetrieb funktionniert alles bestens.
Der teich ist mittlerweile so klar,dass ich die ba und div.kieselsteine am boden seie.

Was will man mehr 

Bilder gibts,wenn ich zeit für den läppi habe.

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Servus Mandy

Gratulation zur Funktionstüchtigkeit 

Mit wieviel Liter beschickst ihn den im Moment ?

Wie oft spült er immo ?

Frischwasser oder gefiltertes Teichwasser ?

Frischwasserleitung winterfest isoliert ?
(egal ob zum nachfüllen oder zum spülen)

Uiii jetzt sind es doch mehr fragen geworden


----------



## Moonlight (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Hey Helmut,

momentan läuft er auf Winterbetrieb mit 10'000l Durchsatz.
Spülen ... hm, gute Frage. Sehr selten.

Ich habe ihn gestern gg. 17Uhr angeschaltet und um 1.15Uhr hat er das erste mal gespült.
Also er spült sehr wenig ...

Ist aber auch kein Wunder. Ich mußte ja den halben Teich leer machen und habe alles mit Frischwasser wieder aufgefüllt. Da waren kaum noch Schwebeteilchen im Wasser. Jetzt ist er glasklar ... wo soll denn der Dreck zum Spülen nun herkommen 

Gespült wird mit gefilterten Teichwasser aus der Helixkammer.

Tja, Wasserleitung ist so ein Thema für sich.
Der Gartenwasserhan liegt 10m vom Teich entfernt. Den kann ich nicht in Betrieb lassen. Ich habe einen Winter vergessen den Hahn zu entleeren und schwups war er geplatzt. Ich kann von Glück sagen, dass es nur der Hahn und nicht das in der Wand verlaufende Rohr war :ups 

Wie ich das mache weiß ich auch noch nicht.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich dann normales Wasser aus dem Haus nehmen müssen 

Aber mein Mann hat da schon eine Idee.
Er möchte nächstes Jahr einen 2. Gartenwasseranschluß legen lassen. Aber eben unterirdisch und direkt bis in die Filterkammer. Ich bin begeistert  ... was habe ich nur für einen lieben und umsichtigen Gatten ... und der kam auch noch von alleine auf diese geniale Idee 

Ich hoffe nur, dass ich bis übermorgen im Haus so weit bin, dass ich den Läppi anschließen und die Bilder aus der Kamera entladen kann.
Dann habt ihr auch endlich was zum Gucken 

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Danke für deine Antwort 

Ein Glück das du über den Winter nicht oft nachfüllen mußt.

Ja, dein Gatte hat sehr gute Ideen 

Da könnte er ja gleich noch eine Leitung aus dem Teich heraus machen, zum gießen des Garten mit dem mit Nitrat angereichterten Teichwasser.
Nicht nur Nitrat macht es den Blumen/Rasen/Sträucher leichter, auch das gut temperierte warme Teichwasser ist sehr gut für die Pflanzen.


----------



## Moonlight (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Naja, 

das wird wohl nix mit dem Anschluß zum Gießen ...
Alles in 1,50m Tiefe mit der Kana..... verbunden. Da ist es in Null Komma Nix wech 

Das mit dem Nachfüllen muß ich erst mal beobachten. Die Zeit wird mir ein Gefühl für das Teil und die nötigen Wartungsarbeiten geben. Nach paar Stunden Dauerbetrieb kann man da glaube ich noch nicht so richtig was dazu sagen.

Wir werden sehen. Wie sage ich so schön ... beobachten und melden 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

So Leute,

jetzt ein paar der versprochenen Bilder 

   

   

   

   

   

Seit Dienstag läuft der Trommler mit 10'000l Durchsatz durchgängig.
Das Wasser ist glasklar und die Spülintervalle sind recht lang.
Auf jeden Fall ist der Wasserstand noch keinen Millimeter gesunken.

Also ich bin zufrieden 

Mandy


----------



## troll20 (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Hallo Mandy,

Gratuliere zum erfolgreichen Einbau 
Da hät der Filterkeller noch ein klein wenig größer sein können, oder?
Jetzt noch die Elektrik sicherer Verlegt dann sieht noch besser aus 

LG René


----------



## Moonlight (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Ach hör mir mit der Elektrik auf ... 

Davon hab ich noch weniger Ahnung als von Technik 
Da muß nächstes Jahr ein Fachmann ran. Übern Winter muß das so gehen 

Mandy


----------



## willi1954 (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

sieht gut aus, der trommler, Glückwunsch.

ein Frage, welche Kärcherpumpe wurde verbaut?

LG Willi


----------



## Moonlight (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Hey willi,

Es ist ein kärcher gp 40.
Die hat 3,6 bar und bläst allen dreck weg  

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (30. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Hallo Mandy.

Bin gerade noch mal durch deinen Thread geflogen und habe da mal eine Frage an Dich.

In diesem Posting #28 hast Du ja auch ein paar schöne Bilder drin. Mich würde jetzt mal interressieren, wieviel Schmutz - wenn überhaupt - sammelt sich vorne in der Einlaufkammer (Bild 9) an und geht nicht durch die Trommel!?


----------



## Moonlight (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Hey Zacky, 

der Boden hat einen leichten Belag, aber viel ist es nicht. 
Kann bei Gelegenheit ja mal ein Bild machen. Muss aber draußen wärmer sein als im Teich  sonst mach ich den Deckel nicht auf. 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Danke, für die Info.

Mir ging es ja auch mehr darum, ob es evtl. ein Nachteil sein kann, dass das Schmutzwasser erst über bzw. durch eine solche "Beruhigungs-Sammelkammer" durchfließt. Ich hätte da halt gedacht, dass sich der schwerere Schmutz, wie Algenbüschel, Tannenzapfen, Nadeln oder ähnliches, dort absetzen könnte. Denn wenn dem so sei, wäre das ja ggf. eine geringfügige Schwachstelle im System zum Prinzip "Trommler". Es ist ja Ziel, den Schmutz aus dem Wasserkreislauf herauszulösen und gleich zu entsorgen, setzt er sich erst einmal dort vorne ab, beginnt ja wieder die Zersetzung im Wasser = Nahrstoffeintrag u.s.w.

 Das war jetzt auch aktuell nur so ein Gedankenspiel. 

PS: Kannst Du mir bitte mal die Kontaktdaten zum Erbauer per PN schicken!? Thx


----------



## stephan (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Hallo
Mal eine frage was habt Ihr für Düsen benutzt,
bei euren Trommler ????

 MFG 
 stephan


----------



## Moonlight (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Hey Stephan, 

diese Frage kann ich Dir nicht beantworten. Ich hab den Trommler so gekauft und die Düsen waren bereits fest installiert. 
Aber wenn Du magst kann ich ja mal nachfragen. 

Mandy


----------



## [atc]para (13. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Bei mir "Trommelts" demnächst ...*

Hi
Firma Lechler hat Düsen und Halter im Programm.
Frag mal Tante Gugel nach Lechler.

gruß dirk


----------

